# J.M. Boswell



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Not only did I get a great pipe for 90 bucks, but JM thru in 2 - 1 oz samples of their house blends, a wad of pipe cleaners, a pipe tool, and wire cleaning brush. Great place to do business, if you ask me. 

:tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's really cool that he sends all the goodies. Which blends did you get? He sent me Magnum blend and Northwoods. I've only smoked the Northwoods so far and it's pretty good.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hoplophile said:


> Yeah, it's really cool that he sends all the goodies. Which blends did you get? He sent me Magnum blend and Northwoods. I've only smoked the Northwoods so far and it's pretty good.


Magnum and 1980. The 1980 is an aromatic, so I probably won't be smoking it. The magnum smells like it has some latikia in it, so I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

cquon said:


> Magnum and 1980. The 1980 is an aromatic, so I probably won't be smoking it. The magnum smells like it has some latikia in it, so I'll probably give it a try.


The Magnum blend is darn good stuff IMHO. Very nice mild english.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Root said:


> The Magnum blend is darn good stuff IMHO. Very nice mild english.


Had a bowl from my sample this morning, with a cup of Tanzanian Peaberry. A nice, mild English to smoke in the AM.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just wanted to throw out another "plug" for JM Boswell. I talked to him, when I ordered my pipe, and mentioned that many here spoke very highly of his work; and although he "doesn't get on the internet much", he was very grateful that our group appreciates his work.

Along with my pipe, that is absolutely breathtaking, he sent several tobacco samplers, two tampers (one that matches perfectly with the chestnut grain on my pipe), as well as a pack of cleaners.

I posted some other pictures on the "Pipe Photos" thread but here are a few more... now that I have it "in hand".










This is a big bowl.










Thank you Mr. Boswell!!! :tu :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice Dave. You got to show me that the next time we meet up.


----------



## mudd (Apr 9, 2007)

Gorgeous pipe there brother. Bet it smokes real nice.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

That pipe is awesome, I love the two-toned look of it.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

I have 4 Boswells...all are great pipes. Jim does his best for his customers, no doubt about it. Take a look at his Mini-Ball pipes. They are terriffic!
Ken


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a heads up for Boswell Fans. A new update this Wednesday, July 2nd.

Not sure what he's carved up, but they've been going quick lately.

*JM Boswell*


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Just a heads up for Boswell Fans. A new update this Wednesday, July 2nd.
> 
> Not sure what he's carved up, but they've been going quick lately.
> 
> *JM Boswell*


By the time I get home from work and get to look at the computer, all the stuff I'd like is always gone.:hn

Oh well....someday....


----------



## Samsonite (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a beautiful pipe. I only have meerschaums and MMs atm but I've been shopping for a nice (reasonably priced -- $65 max) briar. I like the shape of yours. Nice rustication and a nice wide bowl for easier loading with the frank method (my meerschaum is quite narrow making Frank difficult)


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi all i just order my first boswell today here some pics of it


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

There's only one problem with Boswell pipes, they fly off the shelves...they're sold within a few hours of him putting them up on his website.


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi dubinthedam how you doing today that is true about boswells here was another pipe i wanted but it was sold allready
*Absolute head turner! *
*J.M. has created this unique design. *
*Natural plateau briar crowns the top of bowl and the end of the shank *

*A gorgeous acrylic fancy bit hand cut and shaped. *
*Thick bowl with a great hand feel*

 
*Height: 2-3/8" *
*Length: 6-1/2*



*Chamber Diameter: 3/4" *
*Weight: 3-1/2 ounces or 100 grams*

*Hand carved on the back of the shank is J.M. Boswell's signature hand signed into the briar which adds the finishing touch to all his hand *


s sold


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok let try this agin here is the other boswell i wanted but they sold it hope this works this time


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know if you guys are aware... but if you find something you like, you can call them up to order a pipe and have them make one custom for you 

"I like the black one in the bottom corner of page 3" or whatever you want... they will do custom orders. I don't think it will cost you extra.


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi how it going yeah i order the one pipe today from dan and i want to see what new pipes they put out on the site be for i do a custom order but thanks for the tip


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Well the new Boswells are released, so check them out while they are still there!


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi all yeah i just ordered these two pipes for dan today there great guys there


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Phil The Thrill said:


> Well the new Boswells are released, so check them out while they are still there!


I know which one I want........:dr


----------



## jlbst49 (Sep 11, 2005)

FInally got my first boswell. Cant wait to try it. Ive heard great things about their pipes.

http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Pipe2.html


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a nice looking pipe, jl..... Congratulations!

Looks like about 6 newly listed pipes left out of 20+. Not a bad 1st day sales.


----------

